# Suggestion for a first time fountain pen kit?



## arw01 (Apr 5, 2009)

I normally like roller balls for writing, but have been using a lot of ball points lately as I got a couple of parker based kits after using cross euro's most of the time before.

The Parker's write nicer imho.

However, I'd like to try out a fountain pen, but have no idea of which kit to try out so I get one that is decent, but not a total loss if my writing style is not compatible.

I have a woodcraft store close by, and they are 20% off this month.  I order from AS every few months, and every other month I can get by a Rockler store on the other side of the state.


----------



## jjudge (Apr 5, 2009)

Baron and Sedona fountain pens are nice: easy to turn, can post the cap, etc.
If you tire of it, replace the nib with a rollerball nib.

The Cambridge, Churchill, etc are also easy enough. They're larger, hollower, lighter. 

Most kits come with a fountain pen nib that is ... ok: sometimes nice, sometimes not so great. So, you may want to look around for a nicer nib - once you get the hang of the fountain pen.


----------



## rwyoung (Apr 5, 2009)

I just made one of the Classic fountain pens from PSI. Ordered the kit and bushings from Wood-n-Whimsies

http://www.woodnwhimsies.com/product108.html?__utma=1.244170570.1237049381.1238956007.1238959360.17&__utmb=1&__utmc=1&__utmx=-&__utmz=1.1237745199.8.5.utmccn%3D(referral)%7Cutmcsr%3Dwoodturningonline.com%7Cutmcct%3D%2FTurning%2FTurning_articles.html%7Cutmcmd%3Dreferral&__utmv=-&__utmk=189260588

Very happy with the result, Paduak body. Not the highest end fountain pen kit in the world but I decided to give it a try.

I believe this is Woodcraft's equivalent in standard gold
http://www.woodcraft.com/product.aspx?ProductID=126670&FamilyID=1574

There are a few plating variations, a search on product ID 126670 should get you the collection of kits.


----------



## GaryMadore (Apr 5, 2009)

The easiest pens I have made include the "American Flat Top" series fountains and rollerballs. These are the same as the "Classic" pens Rob mentioned above.

The only snag, for me, has been that sometimes the cap (threaded end) fits a little tight and can scar up the post of the main body.

Cheers!

Gary


----------



## juteck (Apr 5, 2009)

Berea currently has a special on the El Grande streamline fountain pen in platinum for $4.98 - I haven't tried this kit yet, but I've been generally pleased with most of Berea's other kits.

http://bereahardwoods.com/optimizer/category/specials.html


----------



## ldb2000 (Apr 5, 2009)

Go with the Barons , easy to turn and available in the better platings . Overall a much better kit then the Classic/flat tops . IMHO
The El Grande are nice kits but the walls (What's left after turning) are very thin and if your technique is not used to it you will get a blowout .


----------



## Texatdurango (Apr 5, 2009)

juteck said:


> Berea currently has a special on the El Grande streamline fountain pen in platinum for $4.98 - I haven't tried this kit yet, but I've been generally pleased with most of Berea's other kits.
> 
> http://bereahardwoods.com/optimizer/category/specials.html


Well Alan, Seems like everyone is recommending their favorite pens but I'm right there with John!  At $4.98 this pen can't be beat.  It has as decent a nib as any of the other kit pens and not a bad looking pen to boot!

Heck, the front section alone is worth $4.98! :biggrin:


----------



## Dan_F (Apr 11, 2009)

Hey Alan, wasn't expecting you to pop up here. I have lots of fountain pens, give me a call and we can set up a time for you to try a few out, see whether you like skinny or fat pens. Me, I'm a fat pen guy, but I have a skinny one for you to try. I prefer the El Grande or Churchill. I'll PM you with my phone number in case you lost it.


----------



## chuybregts (Apr 22, 2009)

Saw this message and Jumped on the berea $5 kit... Will let you know my opinion when I'm done.  I've only recently made the move to fountains, I made one for my father and he loves it.  It was the El Grande from Woodcraft (which as the guys said, the walls are super thin!)


----------



## kirkfranks (Apr 22, 2009)

I also recently got in on the Streamline El Grande.
This one has some not standard tubes and instructions.
On doing a search here at the IAP for this pen I saw another post that pointed to some good "alternate instructions."  Streamlined El Grande by Rich Kleinhenz
http://www.penmakersguild.com/articles/streamlinedelgrande.pdf
Worth a look if you have not made this pen before (and maybe even if you have.)


----------



## aldwardo (Apr 30, 2009)

juteck said:


> Berea currently has a special on the El Grande streamline fountain pen in platinum for $4.98 - I haven't tried this kit yet, but I've been generally pleased with most of Berea's other kits.
> 
> http://bereahardwoods.com/optimizer/category/specials.html




Just in case anyone else follows that link and tries to order them, it links to a static page, so it looks like it is still there, but they are no longer on special unfortunately.


----------



## thevillageworkshop (May 9, 2009)

Classic & Classic Elite kits are easy to turn and assemble. They can be turned as a roller ball or fountain pen. http://thevillageworkshop.net


----------

